# Urns... How to??



## RexB (Nov 29, 2012)

When my uncle died last week my father asked if I would make an urn for just for him.

I've never made one and don't know what wood would make a nice one. 

I'd like something simple yet unique, considering I've done 4 bowls, 3 walnut and one cherry. All 4 were basic salad bowls with salad dressing oil.

I did a search on this website and it didn't find anything on urns. 


thank you all for your suggestions

Rex


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 29, 2012)

RexB said:


> When my uncle died last week my father asked if I would make an urn for just for him.
> 
> I've never made one and don't know what wood would make a nice one.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear of your uncle, as a general rule an urn is approx 125 cubic inches (4x4x8") as for style it is entirely up to you, I have turned smaller vessels for pet remains and also gone a little larger of a box and had a space for the remains in the bottom with a hinged lid and a compartment in the top for special items to be placed, I will try and post a picture of the one I did for my mother inlaw earlier this year. Also find out what the family plans are, with my mother inlaw the cemetery had max size restrictions for internment.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry for the family loss!

There are lots of ways to approach making an urn, but most of the turned urns I've seen are just lidded hollow forms. If you haven't done any hollowing, you could make up an urn by glueing two bowl shapes together. The rule of thumb I've seen for sizing is one cubic inch of space per pound, so a two hundred pound person would require 200 cubic inches of space for their ashes. A cup is 14.4 cubic inches, and some folks use rice or dry beans to estimate the volume needed.

Lids can be glued on or threaded on... Lots of folks use standard ABS fittings for the threads.

Here's a little tutorial for one version although a lid would still be required for this form to be used as an urn:

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/2-pc_hollow_form/index.php


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! Attached is a picture of an urn for a dear friend. The picture's not great. I made it out of norfolk island pine with a wenge top that has a turquoise inlay in the top of it. The body is about 10" tall and 6" in diameter. Maybe it will give you some ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

